# Alternative to Java Moss???



## JC_1992 (Jan 27, 2010)

Can someone please point me in the direction of a plant similar to java moss (spawning mat/fry hiding places). I have read that this stuff can quickly become a nuisence in a tnak.

Thanks


----------



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

you could try a pelia


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

horn wart is a cool plant. Fast growing so it will keep your nitrates in check. It is a floating plant but if you weight it down it can be very versatile.


----------

